# مانيكير Spongbob



## Bent Christ (19 يوليو 2011)

*
اول حاجة الادوات اللى هنستخدمها




2- هنحط البيس كوت او المانيكور الشفاف




3- هنعمل فرنش بالأصفر فى الأربع صوابع




4- هنعمل خط بالأسود كده




5- هنحط مانيكور اصفر فى الصباع الكبير كله




6- هنعمل دايرتين كبار بالابيض




7- هنحدد الدايرتين بالاسود ونعمل جواهم نقطة بالازرق وبعدين نرسم بقه




8- هنرسم مربعين بالابيض ونحددهم بالاسود




9- هنعمل بقى لون زيتى ( أسود على أصفر ) ونرسم نقط كده فى وشه




وده الشكل النهائى ...










Done ....
يارب يكون عجبكم *​


----------



## ميرنا (19 يوليو 2011)

طاب دنا اخد تريقة بعمرى


----------



## zezza (19 يوليو 2011)

* تصدقى حلو ..محتاج بس حد يعملهولى 
على راى ميرنا هنشبع تريقة *


----------



## twety (20 يوليو 2011)

*الله يكرررررررررمك
انا ممكن اعمله فى الناس
لكن معملوش فى نفسى هههههههه
*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (20 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى يامارين ربنا يباركك​*​


----------



## rana1981 (20 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههه حلو​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2011)

وغريب بس حلو ميرسي حببتي 

​


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2011)

جميلة جدا اشكرك 
هبقا اعملها فى خطتبتى
لما تقولى انها تموت فيا سعتها هعملها فيها
وشكر مارينا


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (20 يوليو 2011)

طيب بالنسبه لصوابعنا هتقضى نعمل كل ده فين ولا هنجيب صوابع الجيران هو حلو جدا بس عايز حد رايق مش زى هههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههههه حلو اسبونش بوب 
فكرة مجنونة بس لذيذة *


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يوليو 2011)

جميييييييل جدا يا قمر

بس تقعدى تعملى وترسمى ويطلع فى يومين تبقى هتتشلى ههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكراا جدااا

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين


----------



## مورا مارون (8 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
مهضوم كتير ​


----------

